# Warm Roots



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

When Jan was at the DC AGA last year, he mentioned having heat for your crypt roots. Seems like this was the hardenst obstacle at the time for us.

Recently now I have been noticing heated pads for plants to keep the roots warm on different gardening sites. A couple on orchid sites. You can even buy a thermostat for extra money.

Just a thought for some of you interested in doing this.

I can go back and try to dig up some links if someone is interested. Maybe someone knows more.

Ben


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I find it's easier to just maintain a few inches of warmed and circulated water on the bottom.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I agree with Cavan, it´s an easy issue.

Only keeping a water layer 3 or 4 cm of thickness with a right temperature, the roots work fine. To get it, with a aquarium heater, is rather easy.

I keep temperature around 20ºC into my outdoor set up only with a 50w little aquarium heater buried into a sand layer (sand is underwater, a 3 or 4 cm water layer). Sand and water keep warm in the hours when air temperature down, for example in the night.










Greets


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I agree, but this is the way he does it and I thought some people might be interested. If I can ever get a Crypt set up going, I'll probably do it like you guys.


----------

